# موسوعة الغاز رائعة ومفيدة



## متيكو (20 ديسمبر 2008)

موسوعة الغاز و فوازير محلولة 
  فكرة الصفحة : للترفيه او اذا كنتم في مسابقة وما عرفتوا شي ، جمعت كل ما اعرفه من الغاز حلوة و صعبة محلولة من كتيبات و منتديات و مواقع لاجعل هذه الصفحة كموسوعة للالغاز الجميلة بعضها معروف الغاز شعبية يعني و لكن بعضها الغاز جديدة ايضا ، عموما اتمنى لكم الاستفادة من هذه الموسوعة الكبيرة وان تتسلوا بها ، اعتبروها استراحة الموقع .





ماهو الشيء الذي يكتب ولا يقرأ ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  القلم

ماهو الشيء الذي يكون اخضر في الارض واسود في السوق واحمر في البيت ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  الشاي

ماهو الشيء الذي كلما زاد نقص ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  العمر 
ما هو الشيء الذي لا يمشي إلا بالضرب ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  المسمار 
هو له رأس ولا عين له، وهي لها عين ولا رأس لها، ما هما ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  الدبوس والإبرة 
ما هو الشيء الذي إذا أخذنا منه إزداد وكبر ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  الحفرة 
له أسنان ولا يعض، ما هو ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  المشط 
ما هو البليون ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  ألف مليون 
عائلة مؤلفة من 6 بنات وأخ لكل منهن، فكم عدد أفراد العائلة ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  سبعة أشخاص 
يتحرك دائماً حواليك لكنك لاتراه فما هو ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  الهواء 
ما هو الشىء الذى يوجد في القرن مرة و في الدقيقة مرتين ولا يوجد في الساعة ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  حرف القاف 
يسمع بلا أذن ويتكلم بلا لسان فما هو ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  التيلفون 
ما هو البيت الذي ليس فيه ابواب ولا نوافذ ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  بيت الشعر 
ما هو الشيء الذي إذا غليته جمد ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  البيض 
وحدة حلوة و مغرورة تلبس مية تنورة، من هية ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  الخس 
عمتك اخت ابوك خال ابنها يبقى مين ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  ابوك 
ما هو الشئ الذي يرفع اثقال ولا يقدر يرفع مسمار ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  البحر 
ابن أمك و ابن أبيك، و ليس بأختك و لا بأخيك فمن يكون ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  أنت 
ما هي الشجرة التي ليس لها ظل وليس لها ثمار ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  شجرة العائلة 
أنا ابن الماء فإن تركوني في الماء مت فمن أنا ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  الثلج 
إننا أربعة إخوة لنا رأس واحد فمن نحن ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  أرجل المنضدة 
من هو الخال الوحيد لأولاد عمتك ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  والدك 
ما هو الشيء الذي يمشي و يقف وليس له أرجـل ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  الساعة 
أخت خالك وليست خالتك من تكون ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  أمك 
ما هو الشيء الذي اسمه على لونه ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  البيضة 
كلي ثقوب ومع ذلك أحفظ الماء فمن أكون ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  الأسفنج 
له أوراق وما هو بنبات، له جلد وما هو بحيوان، وعلم وما هو بإنسان. من هو ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  الكتاب 
ما هو الشيء الذي يقرصك ولا تراه ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  الجوع 
رقم إذا ضرب فى الرقم الذي يليه كان حاصل الضرب يساوي ناتج جمعهما + 11 ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  اربعة و خمسة 
رقم إذا ضرب فى الرقم الذي يليه كان حاصل الضرب يساوي ناتج جمعهما + 19 ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  خمسة و ستة 
اسير بلا رجلين ولا ادخل إلا بالاذنين فمن انا ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  الصوت 
ماهو الشيء الذي لا يتكلم وإذا أكل صدق وإذا جاع كذب ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  الساعة 
ما هو الشيء الذى ليس له بداية ولا نهاية ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  الدائرة 
ماهو الشيء الذى إذا لمسته صاح ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  الجرس 
حامل و محمول نصف ناشف و نصف مبلول فمن أكون ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  السفينة 
ارى كل شيء من دون عيون فمن أكون ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  المرآة 
كلمة تتكون من 8 حروف ولكنها تجمع كل الحروف !  - - - الحــــــل - - -  ابجدية 
قطعنا خرطوم الفيل ، ايش يطلع ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  يطلع دم 
ما هو الشي الذي لا يؤكل في الليل ابدا ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  الغداء او الفطور 
ما هي المدينة التي لا يطحن فيها الطحين ولا يموت فيها ميت !  - - - الحــــــل - - -  كل المدن 
ما هو الشيء الذي تراه في الليل 3 مرات وفي النهار مرة واحدة ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  حرف اللام 
ما هو الشيء الذي لك ويستخدمه الناس من دون اذنك !  - - - الحــــــل - - -  اسمك 
متى تستطيع وضع الماء في الغربال ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  عندما يتجمد 
اذا كان سعيد على يمين سمير وجابر على يمين سعيد فمن يكون في الوسط ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  سعيد 
درب بلا اسفلت لا حدود لها ، في ليالي الصيف يزداد ضياؤها زجمالها ، وكأنها في النهار لا وجود لها ، فما اسمها ؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  درب التبانة 
يتسع لمئات الألوف ولا يتسع للطير المنتوف؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  خلية النحل 
ما هو الشيء الذي يقول الصدق دوما ولكنه إذا جاع كذب؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  الساعة 
ما هو البنك الذي لا يتعامل بالدم؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  بنك الدم 
شيء موجود في السماء إذا أضفت إليه حرفا أصبح في الأرض؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  نجم - منجم 
إنسان وزوجته لا هو من بني آدم و لا هي من بنات حواء؟  - - - الحــــــل - - -  ادم وحواء


----------



## ponponayah (8 أغسطس 2009)

*الغاز حلوة اووووووووى
ميرسى يا متيكو
تخلى الدماغ تشتغل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

> ما هو الشيء الذى ليس له بداية ولا نهاية ؟ - - - الحــــــل - - - الدائرة
> ماهو الشيء الذى إذا لمسته صاح ؟ - - - الحــــــل - - - الجرس
> حامل و محمول نصف ناشف و نصف مبلول فمن أكون ؟ - - - الحــــــل - - - السفينة
> ارى كل شيء من دون عيون فمن أكون ؟ - - - الحــــــل - - - المرآة
> ...


 

جمال جدا بجد 
ميررررررسى ليك على الالغاز
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## متيكو (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا عالردود الردود الحلو مثلكم


----------

